# Oppo 103D vs Next Gen Players



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there any point in investing in an Oppo right now? My Panasonic DMP-BDT220 is 2 years old and although I've been happy with it, it is now rejecting/refusing to play some discs it used to play. (Green Hornet being the latest one) -yes, I checked the disc for damage and grime, it looks brand new still... 

If it is approaching replacement time (pathetic, given it wasn't a "cheapie" player, but apparently par for the course for BD players....) and I'm wondering if it makes any sense investing in an Oppo now or just waiting til the new format is stabilized (apparently late this year?)

As I understand it, the new BD format will not be something a firmware upgrade will address, it's new hardware time.... Any recommendations? Can limp along with a reduced library, or possibly just get a cheapie disposable unit for a year or two and see what they look like in mid-late 2016... (Assuming they come out overpriced and early adopters pay a big premium.)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

gregsdouglas said:


> Is there any point in investing in an Oppo right now? My Panasonic DMP-BDT220 is 2 years old and although I've been happy with it, it is now rejecting/refusing to play some discs it used to play. (Green Hornet being the latest one) -yes, I checked the disc for damage and grime, it looks brand new still...
> 
> If it is approaching replacement time (pathetic, given it wasn't a "cheapie" player, but apparently par for the course for BD players....) and I'm wondering if it makes any sense investing in an Oppo now or just waiting til the new format is stabilized (apparently late this year?)
> 
> ...


I love upgrading and my Oppo 93 will be the first *but not* until Oppo's HDMI ports are 2.0 and and HDCP 2.2 is running through its circuits.


m


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't remember Oppo having inflated prices on their new releases...always priced what they are. So If you can stand it I would wait. Have you tried using a cleaning disc in you player?


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

My thoughts exactly,I have been wanting the Oppo 103D. But at about $ 800 Canadian, I would like it to be as up to date as possible. So I recommend waiting.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks all - exactly my thoughts. Yes, I cleaned the disc with RO water and a microfiber cloth. Has always worked for me in the past.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Have you tried updating the firmware on the Panny?

http://av.jpn.support.panasonic.com/support/global/cs/bd/download/bdt220/bdt220_na.html


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. Firmware was updated via network when the new rev was available. 

Have done a "reset to factory default" using the menu command as well. I think there's a "hardware reset" that wipes the machine I will try next.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

For anyone waiting to replace their BD Player with an Oppo, and hoping to wait until it supports the new higher-capacity BD standards still being settled, don't hold your breath -unless they're just saying this to avoid stalling sales of current generation players....

Response from Oppo Pre-Sales Support: (very fast response too!)

On Jan 12, 2015, at 10:16 AM, OPPO Service <[email protected]> wrote:

Greg,

The current hardware will not be compatible with the newer 4Kx2K disc format We will likely not have a native 4Kx2K player until sometime in late-2016 if not early-2017.

Best Regards,

Customer Service
OPPO Digital, Inc.
2629B Terminal Blvd.
Mountain View, CA 94043
[email protected]
Tel: 650-961-1118
Fax: 650-961-1119

________________________________________
From: OPPO Store
Sent: Sunday, January 11, 2015 6:41 PM
To: OPPO Service
Subject: Message From Greg Douglas ([email protected])

Message from Contact Us Web Page

Name: Greg Douglas
E-Mail: [email protected]
Phone: 780-278-0837
Preferred Contact Method: E-Mail
Category: Sales
Order Number:
Note: My current Panasonic Blu-ray player is starting to act up and I'd like to replace it sooner rather than later. I wanted to purchase the 103D but keep reading about the new Blu-ray format expected to standardize and be supported by players that ship this year.

Do you anticipate supporting the new formats with the 103/103D hardware, possibly via firmware updates, or am I better off waiting until new hardware is released? I don't want to get the player and then find I can't play the new discs in a couple months when they start shipping!

I know I'm not alone in this position. I have asked this question in forums and nobody knows, so nobody is buying right now. I hoped maybe you could shed a little light for me.

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Greg, good but somewhat sad info on the 103D. At the present Canadian price I will still have to wait on the future proof updates. Unless there is a price reduction on what may/will become an outdated piece of gear.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree wait for the New Oppo, and in the mean time get a cheap Bluray player. No need to be working with a player that can not play all your discs.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

This is not good for me. I'm really wanting a new player and was looking toward the OPPO but I don't want to pay the expense now only for one year away from the new standards.

Looks like I'll stick with the el cheapo Sony player.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Given that they're talking about 2 years lead time, I'm not sure I want to wait that long. I found them online for less than buying from Oppo directly. 

www.solutionsav.ca 

$688 CAD including the Spears & Munsil ($30, I think) disc.

Shipping was $25 UPS or $30 CanadaPost -not great, but better! 

I think I will order next month when my work project completes and I collect payment...

From what I have seen, there isn't a lot of Oppo product in ebay, kijiji, etc so I don't anticipate a crazy-hard time unloading it when the time comes. (Even as a high-end audio/multi-format player....)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Just did some more reading about DTS:X (aka DTS: MDA) and apparently it is supposed to be released March 2015. No word yet if BD players can gain compatibility via firmware upgrade or not, but if market penetration of DTS HD Master compared to Dolby TrueHD is any indicator, there is no way I'm buying anything until I know what is happening with this format. 

No shiny new player will look very shiny in April when my next 5 Blu-ray discs won't play (ever!) in my new player, regardless of what receiver or pre/pro I may have in 2 years...

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update and I agree... must wait.

This sucks as I was wanting to finalize my system so I can finish my build. Oh well. My $50 sony black friday special will do till then.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Man - did I luck out. My issues went away. The "reset to default" command in the menu did nothing, but in the manual here is a procedure to completely wipe the system and bring it back to the "just opened the box for the first time" condition (with updated firmware intact of course)

That has resolved my issues. Lucky me. I can "Oppo Up" when they get around to upgrading heir hardware - if they're still king of the hill by hat time.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool, that's great. Those inexpensive blu-ray players seem to be great products I have a 3yr. old $80 LG player. Plays blu-rays , cds and usb with no issues from day 1.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was getting close to pulling the trigger on ordering a new 103 (don't need the 'D' since I have a Lumagen 2041 which has Darbee built in). I have downgraded to a cheap pre HDMI processor (Arcam AV8) and I'm using the analogue outputs of my current Oppo BDP93 player into it, while I wait out for an affordable processor with DTS:X. 

My '93 doesn't have lip sync and I could do with the delay that the 103 has built in (the 2041 and my JVC X500 need about 100mS audio delay to get in sync), so I'm now stuck with just using 'core' DTS via optical so I can use the delay in my legacy processor.  I had planned on buying a miniDSP DDRC88A to use directly on the outputs of my '93 but this too has no lip sync delay either. Frustrating as the analogue outputs from the '93 sound better than using 'core' DTS, but the lip sync is so far out it is annoying.

However, I find it hard to justify £500 for a 103, even allowing for potentially £200 back when I sell my '93. I also wonder how much I would get back for a used 103 once true 4K players are out (even if Oppo haven't got one out at that time)? Up until now Oppos seem to have held quite decent used prices (I can't even find a used 103 at the moment, the few that have turned up are nearly retail priced anyway).

There is so much in the air right now, even for a seasoned AV nut like myself...I aim to end up with 5.2.4 Atmos/DTS:X, 'Dirac live' room eq and 4K video, but working out how to get there and not get burned at early adopter prices seems harder than I first thought.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

gregsdouglas said:


> For anyone waiting to replace their BD Player with an Oppo, and hoping to wait until it supports the new higher-capacity BD standards still being settled, don't hold your breath -unless they're just saying this to avoid stalling sales of current generation players....
> 
> Response from Oppo Pre-Sales Support: (very fast response too!)
> 
> ...


I think that's accurate coming from OPPO. The Ultra HD BD standards only began trickling out at the beginning of the year but there are still plenty of details to workout. Panasonic, which revealed the world's first UHD BD player at CES is even projecting late 2015/early 2016 (which, as you know, could be complete smoke) I believe a formalized UHD BD standard will officially be released mid-year to early fall...depends on how long it takes to iron out the complexities of new tech that will be included with UHD BD. 

My understanding is that UHD BD players will be backwards compatible...but your current BD player will not be upgradeable to UHD BD standards via firmware. All new hardware is required.

Frankly, there are enough unknowns and fluctuations in the rollout of 4K that it's going to be best to wait at least another year or so before buying gear that will be assuredly future proof for the foreseeable future. Is the investment in a 103/103D wise at this time? Maybe...really depends on overall budget and plans to integrate 4K into your household. Perhaps investing $100 bucks in a current LG/Panasonic/Sony model might be wise. That being said, Oppo makes incredible products.

Big choice! Good luck.:T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Is it stating the obvious that no matter when the new machines arrive, early adopters will be faced with (as usual) slim pickin's in the movie title department? Do they try to synch hardware/software

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## RickyDeg (Apr 28, 2015)

UGH!  _ "...in late-2016 if not early-2017..."_ Seems a long way away for a proper Oppo 4K/UHD Blu-ray player with the format somewhat finalized now. But I'm sure when they do get it out it will have been worth the wait. Oppo seldom do anything rushed.


----------



## whitehme (Dec 28, 2014)

4K is kind of a bust for another few years...


----------

